# Honey Tea Loaf (entirely fat free)!



## Shortjoker (Mar 30, 2009)

This is a very simple recipe for Honey Tea Loaf. It tastes fantastic, keeps well, and absolutely no fat is used.

Ingredients:
8 ozs of dried mixed fruit
1/4 pint of strong tea (cold)
4 level tablespoons of clear honey
1 tablespoon of cold water
1 large egg
8 ozs of self raising flour
honey to glaze.

Instructions:
Soak overnight in the cold tea, fruit and honey
Pre-heat oven to 180c or 350f
Next day, add to cake mixture, flour, egg and water and mix till it is a stiffish consistency, mixture should drop off the spoon within 10 seconds. 
Grease and lightly flour cake tin, an oblong one is good, spoon in mixture and put in oven for 1 - 1/4 hours. Cover cake with foil if top is cooked before the inside is done. Test with skewer to see if cake is cooked, then whilst cake is still in the tin, brush on more honey to glaze, be as generous as you like. Leave cake to cool in tin, and then turn out onto wire rack. 

Delicious!


----------

